# sub for hire il.



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

any one looking for a good sub


----------



## lawninc (Sep 18, 2010)

Did you try KCG management? I know they are looking for people. KCGmanagemanet.org


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

I called him and spoke to him for 2 min he told me too call back in 2 hours he would be in the office i called and no answer left him my info and call me when he got a chance that was about a week ago and no response yet


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

*still looking*

bump.........................


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

well i guess i am still looking for work i have spoke to some of you guys but a fill in is okay but i am looking for a route no one has locked me in yet...if you need someone feel free to call me and see what we can work out


----------

